# Tại sao nên mua máy chưng cất tinh dầu hoa hồng?



## Banhbeo09 (24 Tháng chín 2021)

Tinh dầu hoa hồng là phần tinh túy, cốt lõi nhất được chiết xuất từ những cánh hoa hồng tươi thơm ngát. Mang lại nhiều tác dụng tuyệt vời cho cuộc sống như làm đẹp, trị liệu, phụ gia, nấu ăn… Để làm ra được những chai tinh dầu hoa hồng nguyên chất, đảm bảo chất lượng tốt nhất bà con cần phải đầu tư máy chưng cất tinh dầu hoa hồng. Vậy thực tế loại máy này sẽ mang đến những lợi ích gì, hãy cùng Lalifa.com tìm hiểu ngay nhé!
Lợi ích của việc mua máy chưng cất tinh dầu hoa hồng?
Trước khi bỏ một khoản tiền ra mua máy chưng cất tinh dầu, chắc chắn bà con cần phải biết được tác dụng mà sản phẩm đó sẽ đem lại cho mình là gì? Liệu những điều đó có xứng đáng với số tiền mình bỏ ra hay không? Từ đó đưa ra việc quyết định có nên mua và nên sản xuất tinh dầu hoa hồng hay không cũng dễ dàng hơn.

Thuận tiện cho việc làm tinh dầu hoa hồng
Nếu như bắt tay vào làm tinh dầu hoa hồng với quy mô kinh doanh mà lại dùng các loại nồi xoong đơn giản để nấu thì hiệu quả không qua, mất nhiều thời gian. Do đó, việc chọn những mẫu máy chưng cất tinh dầu hiện đại, cao cấp sẽ giúp cho quá trình chưng cất diễn ra đơn giản, gọn nhẹ hơn.
Bỏ qua được nhiều công đoạn phức tạp hơn rất nhiều so với việc nấu tinh dầu truyền thống. Ngay cả những người bận rộn, không am hiểu về máy móc cũng đều tự nấu tinh dầu ở nhà với những thiết bị thông minh này.

Hiệu quả cao - lợi nhuận tăng

Máy chưng cất tinh dầu được thiết kế chuyên dụng cho việc làm tinh dầu. Vì thế, kết quả của các loại tinh dầu làm ra đều đảm bảo được màu sắc, hương thơm, giữ nguyên các hợp chất có trong nguyên liệu. Tất cả nhờ vào hệ thống nồi hơi kín, không cho bất cứ giọt hơi nào bay ra ngoài, đảm bảo số lượng và chất lượng tinh dầu làm ra ở mức tốt nhất.

Một khi đã làm ra được tinh dầu tốt thì giá bán ra cũng rất cao, mang lại lợi nhuận gấp bội phần cho bà con sản xuất. Chưa kể nguồn nguyên liệu đầu vào rất dễ tìm mua và giá thành rẻ. Đây có thể nói là một nghề khá tiềm năng và phát triển để bà con ở những vùng trồng nhiều hoa hồng, sả, quế, tràm… có thể nghiên cứu thực hiện.

Ứng dụng rộng rãi, đa chức năng

Máy chưng cất tinh dầu thế hệ mới được thiết kế kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn, dễ dàng tháo lắp và vận chuyển. Vì thế, dù ở vùng núi hay bất cứ nơi nào, bà con cần thì đều có thể đặt hàng mua máy và giao đến tận nhà. Các loại nồi chưng cất tinh dầu hiện đang có mặt ở khắp mọi nơi để phục vụ nhu cầu làm tinh dầu từ nhỏ lẻ đến công nghiệp lớn.
Ngoài việc chưng cất tinh dầu hoa hồng, còn dùng để nấu được các loại khác như sả, đinh hương, quế, hồi, bưởi, cam chanh… Không những thế nhiều gia đình còn tận dụng nồi nấu để luộc bánh, luộc giò khi cần.

Giá thành phù hợp

Có nhiều mẫu máy chưng cất tinh dầu với các dung tích lớn nhỏ khác nhau. Máy càng lớn giá trị càng cao. Nhưng đảm bảo mang đến một giá thành tốt nhất cho bà con, phù hợp với điều kiện kinh tế của nhiều gia đình, nhiều đơn vị.

Hàng nhập khẩu nhưng không qua trung gian tại lalifa sẽ luôn được bán ra với mức giá ưu ái, hỗ trợ bà con được chua đáo nhất.

Chỉ với 4 lý do trên, chắc chắn cũng đã đủ sức thuyết phục để khiến cho nhiều người mạnh dạn lựa chọn máy chưng cất tinh dầu hoa hồng cho việc sản xuất hơn. Muốn xem máy chưng cất tinh dầu cụ thể hãy đến trực tiếp cơ sở của Lalifa.com tại Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội nhé!


----------

